# Opening a bank account - documents required



## uncorked (15 Apr 2008)

I rang AIB yesterday to find out what documents are required to open an account.  I was ringing on behalf of an EU National.  

I was told she needed a photo ID (that's not a problem) but she needs proof of address, utility bill etc.  Her flatmates names are on the utility bills, she does not have a car in Ireland etc.  I asked if a letter stating her PPS number would be sufficient and I was told yes, however when she went in to open the account yesterday afternoon, she was told this was not sufficient.

Does anybody know a bank that would accept this letter as proof of address?

Thanks


----------



## Topsido (15 Apr 2008)

Does she work because a letter from her employer will also do.


----------



## uncorked (15 Apr 2008)

She's just started a FAS training scheme. I rang PTSB and they said they will accept the letter stating her PPS number as proof of address.  So fingers crossed.


----------



## Perplexed (15 Apr 2008)

A letter from an employer would not suffice. It has to be a letter from a utility company ie ESB, Gas, NTL etc or a Government Dept letter. 
If she's working she should have received a letter showing her PPS no from the Dept. This letter has to be POSTED to her & not collected in the office. (This may be the reason it was not accepted ) She may also have a Letter of Tax Credits. For most non-nationals these are the easiest form of proof of address, unless they have  a Motor Insurance cert.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Apr 2008)

Now my partner had no end of hassle with AIB when trying to open an account. The only photo id she has is her UK passport, she does not drive etc. AIB would not accept it because the security features on the photo page prevent photocopying the picture. 
They solution was to get a ML10 signed in a Garda station basically stating that she does not have a valid passport or driving licence. The Garda was not very happy in signing it as he is well aware that she has a passport. Also she was not comfortable making a false declaration.

Are AIB allowed not to accept a passport in that situation?


----------



## uncorked (17 Apr 2008)

The letter she has with her PPS number was posted to her, but that was not sufficient for AIB.  She was able to open an account with PTSB, so all sorted now.  Thanks


----------



## vector (18 Apr 2008)

Perplexed said:


> A letter from an employer would not suffice. It has to be a letter from a utility company ie ESB, Gas, NTL etc or a *Government Dept letter*. ....



If one wants a govt dept letter then write some pointless letter to a minister complaining about something or other. You will get a letter in returning from his/her secretary saying confirming receipt of your letter and promising to bring the matter to ths ministers attention - voila! a letter on headed paper, complete with harp and is mise le meas


----------

